

The “chemical-imbalance” theory is dead - imperio59
http://jonrappoport.wordpress.com/2014/03/07/rip-psychiatry-the-chemical-imbalance-theory-is-dead/
The original article: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.psychiatrictimes.com&#x2F;psychiatry%E2%80%99s-new-brain-mind-and-legend-%E2%80%9Cchemical-imbalance%E2%80%9D
======
imperio59
The original article can be found here:
[http://www.psychiatrictimes.com/psychiatry%E2%80%99s-new-
bra...](http://www.psychiatrictimes.com/psychiatry%E2%80%99s-new-brain-mind-
and-legend-%E2%80%9Cchemical-imbalance%E2%80%9D)

